# Edie Maxi Color



## glamgal09

It’s been a long time but RM has wooed me back with this lovely bag. I still have my chocolate BW, black croc, and black studded MABs but I need help with the shade for this one.

Should I go green with Envy or neutral with Caramello? All thoughts are welcome. Thanks so much!


----------



## coachlover90

Hmmm I love the caramello just because it would match my wardrobe more. Depends what you already have as well. I also love the more subtle green edie maxi that just came out! Either way you can’t go wrong


----------



## glamgal09

coachlover90 said:


> Hmmm I love the caramello just because it would match my wardrobe more. Depends what you already have as well. I also love the more subtle green edie maxi that just came out! Either way you can’t go wrong
> 
> View attachment 5633106


Ooh, that deep green is lovely with the gunmetal HW. You’ve given me a lot to consider. Thanks so much!


----------



## Antonia

I couldn't decide, so I say get all of them!!


----------



## glamgal09

Antonia said:


> I couldn't decide, so I say get all of them!!


I like the sound of that. Enablers unite!


----------



## laurenrr

coachlover90 said:


> Hmmm I love the caramello just because it would match my wardrobe more. Depends what you already have as well. I also love the more subtle green edie maxi that just came out! Either way you can’t go wrong
> 
> View attachment 5633106


I love this color!


----------

